# Ripening Honey



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

check the moisture content, it may be fine and they are waiting to finish filling the cells..
can sell the honey and feed back 2:1 also a warm dry room can reduce the moisture if the cells are uncapped.

GG


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I may have to break down and order a refractometer to test.

It's been incredibly dry and it's certainly thick like honey, as it doesn't pour out of the cells like nectar - just couldn't figure out why they won't cap it.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Refractometer ordered. We'll see what the nectar/honey is at. I'm going to guess it's done. If not, then I'll have to come up with a plan B.


----------



## pastorjimk (Jul 2, 2017)

Last year I had a similar problem. I pulled the boxes, then reduced each box to 8 frames. Stacked them in a spare room with an empty box Crossway on bottom. Then an empty box on top with a box fan laid flat sucking air up through from the bottom and a dehumidifier in the room. Worked well. Protect flooring from drips!

Jim


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Same problem last year.Bees would not cap cells that were not 100% full.
I waited 3 weeks past the end of flow and harvested any super frames that passed the shake test.I checked both sides of any frame not 90% capped with a refractometer.
Out of 20+ boxes,2 frames failed( more than 18%).They went back on the hives. Most were below 17.5. I always check BEFORE extracting.
PITA! But not as bad as losing a pail of honey to fermentation.

I should note that I pull supers on a warm sunny day with low humidity.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

mtnmyke said:


> I may have to break down and order a refractometer to test.
> 
> It's been incredibly dry and it's certainly thick like honey, as it doesn't pour out of the cells like nectar - just couldn't figure out why they won't cap it.


they ran out of honey to fill it to the top and do not seem to want to move 2 1/2 to make a whole cell.
not yet winter and they plan to "finish" when the flow resumes.

GG


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Same problem last year.Bees would not cap cells that were not 100% full.
> I waited 3 weeks past the end of flow and harvested any super frames that passed the shake test.I checked both sides of any frame not 90% capped with a refractometer.
> Out of 20+ boxes,2 frames failed( more than 18%).They went back on the hives. Most were below 17.5. I always check BEFORE extracting.
> PITA! But not as bad as losing a pail of honey to fermentation.
> ...


Jack ,
2 frames out of (20x9) 180 would not have made a difference.
unless your extraction house is very moist, some moisture would have come out during extraction as well to off set.

I allow 1 in 25 to be uncapped, never had an issue with fermentation.
However better safe than sorry.

GG


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

That begs the other question. I quick google search says honey should be 17.8% water. I'm guessing there is a safe range to stick to?

Refractometer arrives today.


----------



## CliffS (May 12, 2021)

mtnmyke said:


> I may have to break down and order a refractometer to test.
> 
> It's been incredibly dry and it's certainly thick like honey, as it doesn't pour out of the cells like nectar - just couldn't figure out why they won't cap it.


Hi, I see your location in Santa Cruz. I am located there as well. I have a honey refractometer that you are welcome to swing by and use if you'd like. Im near the yacht harbor and our hives experienced the same, dramatic halt to honey production as well.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

mtnmyke said:


> That begs the other question. I quick google search says honey should be 17.8% water. I'm guessing there is a safe range to stick to?


If you google like "different honey source different moisture" you will see that different honey sourcing means different final moisture number. 
So - it depends.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

mtnmyke said:


> That begs the other question. I quick google search says honey should be 17.8% water. I'm guessing there is a safe range to stick to?
> 
> Refractometer arrives today.


Which model did you purchase? I'm kinda looking myself since our flow has stopped and I still have about 15 frames that are open. If the moisture is too high could I use it for a batch of mead?


----------



## CliffS (May 12, 2021)

Boondocks said:


> Which model did you purchase? I'm kinda looking myself since our flow has stopped and I still have about 15 frames that are open. If the moisture is too high could I use it for a batch of mead?


Ive made quite a bit of mead, and you absolutely could, just account for the lower sugar % and higher water content when formulating your recipe


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I ordered the HH-670 for $80 from Mann Lake. However, I just picked up a friends who offered theirs to compare it with, who purchased his off Amazon for $23, and they are identical! They also read the exact same so I'm surely returning the Mann Lake one.









Honey Refractometer for Honey Moisture, Brix and Baume, 3-in-1 Uses, 58-90% Brix Scale Range Honey Moisture Tester, with ATC, Ideal for Honey, Maple Syrup, and Molasses, Bee Keeping Supplies: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Honey Refractometer for Honey Moisture, Brix and Baume, 3-in-1 Uses, 58-90% Brix Scale Range Honey Moisture Tester, with ATC, Ideal for Honey, Maple Syrup, and Molasses, Bee Keeping Supplies: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



smile.amazon.com





I'm reading exactly 17.5 on honey recently harvested. I'll take another sample from capped honey and then uncapped to see where I'm at. If I'm close to this on the uncapped stuff I'll go ahead and harvest.

It was 108 today, which I've never seen happen in the time I've lived here! We don't have heating or A/C due to the mild weather...or what was. This summer is going to be h*ll so I'd like to start feeding and/or getting water in all the feeders asap. It's like a swarm around the pond with all the girls pulling water to cool the hives.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

mtnmyke said:


> I ordered the HH-670 for $80 from Mann Lake. However, I just picked up a friends who offered theirs to compare it with, who purchased his off Amazon for $23, and they are identical! They also read the exact same so I'm surely returning the Mann Lake one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Just ordered one. 
I imagine with the heat and low humidity you have, it must be heck to deal with the bees. My bees get really irritable when they run out of nectar and it is hot. After I emptied my extractor I put it in the back yard and 2 hours later it was covered with bees. Folks around here cut hay in late May and early June which took out a lot of the clover. and the remaining clover is basically done for the year. 
Will you start feeding them after you extract?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Fluctuating temperatures can affect the accuracy of the handheld style of refractometers.
I recalibrate mine before each day of extracting.



https://www.betterbee.com/images/Refractometer.pdf


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I got lazy or forgetful a couple years ago and didn't check the calibration. I paid the price of having to dehumidify 5 gallon buckets before bottling. So don't be like me. Be like Jack. J


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I'll get in a few hives and test the uncapped stuff today.

We're still around 47% humidity, even with the heat, so I'm curious if that has something to do with them not capping the honey? Perk of living by the coast.

We're only in the 90s today, but our historical June average is typically 74.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Uncapped is reading .1 above what I recently harvested.

Calibrated and tested the capped honey vs uncapped to double check.

This puts it within the range to harvest.

Can honey absorb moisture since I'm in such a humid climate? Should I run the dehumidifier while harvesting?
I typically extract covered, run through a 500 micron screen into a 5g bucket and bottle within the same evening so they won't be exposed to the humidity for long.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, honey is hygroscopic and will absorb humidity. It wouldn't hurt to run a dehumidifier while you process and be sure to lid buckets. But 47% is actually not bad compared to my humidity, so don't think you will have an issue. J


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Honey will absorb moisture but at 47% rh will actually continue to dry. I think around 60rh stabilizes honey at 18% moisture (somebody correct me if needed) so honey only absorbs too much moisture above that. Here in the north east we get percieved humidity level of 200%  You should be fine. Moisture moves through cappings as well. So if you set up boxes that are a bit wet in a closet with a dehumidifier (and small heater to make extracting faster) and a fan you can dry it down surprisingly quickly. Drying when in the bucket already takes forever as there is not enough surface area. Yes recalibrate often for accurate reading. I would let the bucket sit at least 12 hours to clarify the honey of floaters and bubbles before bottling. Then all the dregs are in 1 jar at the end....


----------

